# how to make more money



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i was thinking what else can i do to make more money, i have a job right now but want to make more lol was thinking of telling people i know i can fix there bikes like little problems nothing too big. oil changes fluids change etc. was thinking of cutting grass or washing cars but im thinking of time for that. an oil change is fast and easy lol what do you think? does anyone here do anything like that?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Side jobs are always a good way for quick cash.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i do a few on the side for extra income to try an make ends meet, mostly like the engine mods an rebuilds, that along with the manual 4wd systems seems to keep me fairly busy


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm an electrician by trade but I do grass cutting on the side. My yard is 5 acres and I had to buy a mower to keep it up. So I figured if I was gonna spend ten grand on a mower I might as well make some extra money with it. I printed me up some business cards on my computer, went around putting them in mailboxes and they started calling. You would be surprised how many people are too lazy or don't have time to cut their grass. I make decent money at it too, my prices start at $40 and go up from there. Three or four yards on a Saturday and I have about $150 or so cash money in my pocket. I use these funds to go ride and Mud Nats every year.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I work on other bikes cars and sleds


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I would cut grass but some house around have no grass, I don't even know how i would get clients. Just pass fliers out? 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Print several copies and hang them around the convienance stores in the area....sometimes it helps to print your phone # a lot of times down a side of the page and slit between each one with scissors so people can just tear off a number and carry it with them to call you later. Word of mouth would probably help too. 
I usually go on a scrap iron hunt when I get short on cash...anybody that has a junk pile, rusty old cars or farm equipment in their pasture, or anything else I usually politely ask them if they need/want it hauled off. Some people happily let me take their metal and others tell me I can take it as long as I take the trash thats with it....so if theres enough iron to sell to cover a trip to the dump then I usually still jump at it. I've made as much as $1200 from one day worth of hard work to get a good trailer load of iron.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

speedman said:


> i was thinking what else can i do to make more money, i have a job right now but want to make more lol was thinking of telling people i know i can fix there bikes like little problems nothing too big. oil changes fluids change etc. was thinking of cutting grass or washing cars but im thinking of time for that. an oil change is fast and easy lol what do you think? does anyone here do anything like that?


What are you doing with the old oil's? Make sure you charge the, service company, $5.00 hazardous waste fee if you plan on taking the used oil to a recycle center.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I work on quads and race cars. - It's my "non-spouse-able" income, LOL! 

paychecks from work pay bills, side money is the play funds.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It doesn't bring in a lot of money but...I'm a scorekeeper for a men's beer league. It gets me out of the house. I can watch decent hockey (sometimes) and pick on the guys in the penalty box just for fun. It's funny how that "mom" look will straighten them out sometimes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont lie you're there scouting for "talent"  hahaha j/k


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Did I say "Pick on" I meant "pick up"


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

And how is that working out for ya. lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I buy broken r/c cars (not the cheap ones from your local wally world) and fix them and resell them or strip and flea bay them. Keeps me busy in the off season and its another hobbie I enjoy!


----------



## Jsandone (Nov 29, 2011)

Scrap Metal!!!


----------



## Eagle_On (Mar 7, 2011)

if your going to cut grass do it the legal and right way not halfefooret. u need to be insured and bonded to save your self in an accident occurs. check out lawn site.com if you need more info


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Eagle_On said:


> if your going to cut grass do it the legal and right way not halfefooret. u need to be insured and bonded to save your self in an accident occurs. check out lawn site.com if you need more info


He just wants to make a little extra cash, not do it for a living. If he had to pay insurance and be bonded, it would cost him more than he would make doing it part time.


----------



## Eagle_On (Mar 7, 2011)

i understand but better safe than sorry. i had was looking for cash too but i had a guy tear half a garage down with a batwing mower. i head to pay out of pocket bc i didn't have insurance. since i have been insured and bonded and went commercial. so yea i would be against part timers that wouldn't do it legal and the right way. its what makes it so hard for full lco.

just get commerical equipment, at least insured, and charge to make a profit and you won't have to worry about anything


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

cut grass for $3/acre


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope you mean $30/acre.


----------



## Eagle_On (Mar 7, 2011)

30 a acre? first, your lowballing your self, second if you cut that cheap quality is going to be bad third your hurting the economy for real lcos. now if y'all want how to calculate rates let me know


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to cut grass for a living with my uncle insured and all but idk I want to do something to make extra cash. Scrap medal is good but how much would I make off that? How much stuff do I have to get to even make some money? I'm trying to see also what other people are doing maybe I can do same thing in my area.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

insured? Bonded? cutting grass? apparently yall have some high dollar stuff yall are mowing around cause around here you cant really screw up with a lawn mower.

$30/ac hell I need to start mowing if thats the case.


----------



## Eagle_On (Mar 7, 2011)

speedman said:


> I used to cut grass for a living with my uncle insured and all but idk I want to do something to make extra cash. Scrap medal is good but how much would I make off that? How much stuff do I have to get to even make some money? I'm trying to see also what other people are doing maybe I can do same thing in my area.
> 
> 
> On the forum instead of working
> Tapatalk for iPhone


idk about scrap metal, personally i would not mess with it unless i had a source. its some good money tho.


----------



## Eagle_On (Mar 7, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> insured? Bonded? cutting grass? apparently yall have some high dollar stuff yall are mowing around cause around here you cant really screw up with a lawn mower.
> 
> $30/ac hell I need to start mowing if thats the case.


yea, got to have it all for commercial accounts. well i told my guy not to cur around houses or structures with a 15ft bat wing. he said he was looking for me with a 15ft batwing mower engaged. which doesn't make sense. anyways say you cut a pipe for water or elecriticty, more than likely you can't fix it so you have to get the coop out there and insurance would cover it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He said $3. I was just calling out the mistake. I wouldn't cut grass for $50 an acre. I hate cutting grass.


----------



## Eagle_On (Mar 7, 2011)

i would figure out what you good at? what hobbies you enjoy and what kind of market you have in your town?

like in mine i sell corn hole boards and beer pong tables but very few but when i do i make bank. not enough quads to do maintenance and the spring thru fall landscaping/grass.

my dad just took h&r block class to start doing taxes as a side job


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not really the best time of year to open a Lawn Care biz.. But do us a favor Chris, if you do go this route. Get yourself insured, setup a small biz thru sunbiz.org (company name, LLC, whatever..)
It is very simple and you will be more proud of yourself that you are a legit lawn company roaming the streets. The start up cash needed to really pursue Lawn care isnt as cheap as some people believe it to be if you dont have the right equipment to compete on a level to get paid.
I was a LCO for a few years awhile back until I blew out my right shoulder and needed surgery to repair the damage. But I had an absolute blast working 2 days a week tops, I even brought the wife so I could put her on the edger for larger commercial accounts (couldnt mess up edging, LOL).
I still have my signs and stuff on my beer fridge even..


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

It's that theres too many people in the lawn business down here in Miami it's ridiculous. I still haven't thought of anything yet. Was thinking of washing people's cars at the plaza i work at but only the outside for 10 bucks. Don't want to do inside so can't say I stole something you know.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's so sad that you even have to think about that (getting accused of stealing something).


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah cause you know how people are now and days D, especially people in Miami for some odd reason lol. But it's every where!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> I used to cut grass for a living with my uncle insured and all but idk I want to do something to make extra cash. Scrap medal is good but how much would I make off that? How much stuff do I have to get to even make some money? I'm trying to see also what other people are doing maybe I can do same thing in my area.
> 
> 
> On the forum instead of working
> Tapatalk for iPhone


Scrap pays by the pound, and also by the quality of what you are selling. Most junk that people haul off is just sold as baling scrap, and it goes up and down with the economy, earlier this year I hauled in a little over 4500 lbs of old rusted out farm equipment (disks, hayfork, etc) @ about $10/100lbs....wasn't bad for a days worth of labor. Copper and stainless bring better money and sale by the pound, batteries also sale by the pound...not a whole lot but adds up.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I work in the automotive industry and we collect brake rotors, pad, radiators, tie rods, pretty much anything we pull off of a vechicle that is metal. We bring all of that to the scrap every so often and make some decent cash off of that.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We just took our copper in last Friday and got almost 10g had 3 pallets with a 4' tall box screwed to the pallet 2 of them had #1 and the other had #2 the copper is going for 2.80 and 2.70 per pound.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm saving all my pre '82 pennies incase they change the law & I can melt them down. I could probably buy some new tires & rims. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> We just took our copper in last Friday and got almost 10g had 3 pallets with a 4' tall box screwed to the pallet 2 of them had #1 and the other had #2 the copper is going for 2.80 and 2.70 per pound.


 You been holdin out on me buddy? :bigok:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> You been holdin out on me buddy? :bigok:


Na I wouldnt do that it's company money.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

scrap metal is always easy money if u can find it ...... i have been looking into this worldventures.com, I know a guy that started this a while back and makes a couple hundred a month and doesnt do anything, it just seems like a pyramid scheme to me tho


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i mainly scrap but really i do a lil bit of everything that way i can stay busy year round and when scrap runs low like automotive work, every now n then cut grass,move and haul stuff, buy and sell stuff, it helps that i know alot of ppl so whenever someone needs something or hears something im normally there plus i just recently became an independant amsoil dealer so that helps a lil also cuz having toys and a kid isnt cheap lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thats me in a nutshell....minus the Amsoil dealer part, wish I had the hookup to be able to run that stuff in my Cummins

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I work in the oilfield, so I do ok. I still dabble in other stuff like scrap, helping people put up Christmas stuff, rebuilding checkpoint pumps, 30 HPGs, kimray pumps, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

my buddy from work had a business that picks up trash..its called valet trash..
this is for apartments...the service ur doing is.picking up peoples trash from their doors..and walking it to the dumpster thats provided by the complex..
u come by pick up trash twice a week. charge the actual apartment complex...about 8-10dollars per unit a month..say 200units..u make 2000bucks for coming by 8or10 times a week and picking up trash


----------

